# Sensor capacitivo y detector de metales



## Heidy R. (Oct 12, 2007)

hola, aqui alguin sabe algo de sensores capacitivos?.o mejor dicho como hago el circuito, es que lo tengo que diseñar y no se como.lo necesito para incluirlo en un detector de metales.ayudenme porfa!


----------



## catoi (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola, primero de todo felicidades por el foro, es genial.

Estoy realizando un  proyecto en el que necesito construir un sensor de proximidad mediante un condensador, la capacidad del mismo debe variar en función de la distancia a la que se encuentre mi mano de él.

La idea es diseñar un oscilador de puente de Wien donde una de las capacidades que fijan la frecuencia de oscilación sea este condensador. La salida del osilador está conectada a un conversor frecuencia-tension, el LM2917, de esta manera obtengo una variación de voltaje en función de la distancia de mi mano. La salida del conversor la conecto a un PIC para medir esta variación de tensión.

Como condensador utilizo un trozo de lamina, de unos 7x5 cm, con un baño de cobre por ambas caras,la parte interior, que actua como dielectrico, es una especie de fibra. Estas laminas son las que utilizamos en la universidad para construir nuestras placas de circuito impreso.

El problema que que tengo es que no consigo que la variación de capacidad sea significativa, solo varia cuando mi mano ya esta casi en contacto con el trozo de lamina. Me interesaria que a partir de unos 20-30 cm de distancia la capacidad empezara a variar. No se si la solucion seria utilizar otros materiales con otros dielectricos,...

Me encuentro en un punto que no puedo avanzar, si me podeis ayudar hos lo agradecería.

Un saludo


----------



## Paloky (Ene 17, 2008)

No hace falta que investigues mas.

Hay un integrado que lo hace todo.  Busca el "QT113".  Es de la firma Quantum.

Solo necesitas el QT113, una resistencia, un condensador y un cristal de quarzo.


Saludos.


----------



## catoi (Ene 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## rafael ardila (Abr 3, 2008)

haber Heidy yo ando casi en las mismas pero tengo algunas ideas pss puedes empezar analizando el diagrama de bloques de un sensor capacitivo, veras que con eso tendras idea para empezar, te dire mas cuando encuentre un circuito que valga la pena mostrarte porque los que tengo aun no me dan confianza


----------



## asherar (Abr 10, 2008)

Heidy R. dijo:
			
		

> hola, aqui alguin sabe algo de sensores capacitivos?.o mejor dicho como hago el circuito, es que lo tengo que diseñar y no se como.lo necesito para incluirlo en un detector de metales.ayudenme porfa!



Hola: 
Hace un tiempo desarrollé un circuito para medir capacidades variables, 
con la intención de armarme un sensor capacitivo para pesar bolsas de harina. 
El circuito es un puente como el que se usa para los sensores resistivos (como las celdas de carga tipo "S"). 
Lo único que cambia es que la alimentación del puente debe ser alterna, cuyo valor te permite ajustar la 
impedancia del capacitor (Xc = 1/wC).  
Los sensores capacitivos que armé tenían valores de C bastante pequeños, y usaba frecuencias generadas 
con un Pic. 

El circuito puente consiste en cuatro capacitores dos de los cuales son variables, y los otros dos son la referencia. 
Yo armé todo en un mismo paquete y garantizo que anda.
La fórmula de la amplitud de la señal alterna de salida, Vs, es (aproximadamente): 

   Vs ~ Vin * Abs ||  (C2*C3 - C1*C4)/ [C2+C4)*(C1+C3)]   ||

Vin es la amplitud de alimentación alterna, y C1,C2,C3,C4 son los capacitores conectados como se muestra en el circuito. 

Si te interesa contactame por MP y te paso más data.


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 1, 2008)

Estuve viendo un monitor nuevo que tuve que comprar y aparecen "botones capacitivos" en la parte de abajo. Si tocas sobre el plástico, se activa el botón que se encuentra debajo.
Como funciona este tipo de botones? no puedo encontrar informaciónrmaciòn en ningun lado.. aparecen otros tipos de botones al tacto pero no encuentro alguno como este.
Si tienen algo de información espero su respuesta! 
un abrazo!

Danko


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 1, 2008)

Bueno.. segui buscando y encontré un circuito uqe me puede llegar a servir... Lleva 2 flip flops, unas cuantas resistencias y unos capacitores.. se alimenta de 3v... asi que me viene de 10..

El único problema es que lleva 2 transistores de canal N permanente que no puedo encontrar.. se llaman BS138 (que supongo que debe estar mal escrito.. probablemente BSS138) o puede reemplazarse (segun dice) por un ZVNL110A. 

Averigué en los distribuidores y no los trabajan.. asi que.. o los mando a pedir.. o debe haber alguna otra solución más económica... el tema es que no tengo mucha cancha de trabajar sobre este tipo de transistores, si alguno me da una mano se lo agradecería!

Un saludo,

Danko


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2008)

danko_tdq dijo:
			
		

> ... si alguno me da una mano se lo agradecería! ...



Probé buscando con Google en inglés:   capacitive button
A ver que te parece esto ? 

http://www.planetanalog.com/features/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=181401898

También encontré varias patentes. 

Salutiti !

Y esto no es capacitivo pero un poco de "autobombo" no viene mal: 

 BOTON TRANS-VITRAL


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 1, 2008)

Gracias alejandro! estuve mirando los links que me pasaste, el primero lo había visto... me sirvió como teoría, pero no entendí muy bien los circuitos que presenta. Pareciera que ese integrado (CY8C21434) se encarga de todo el trabajo sucio... 

La otra idea me gustó... en este proyecto no me va a servir.. pero probablemente en otro que tengo en vista me puede llegar a solucionar mucho.. por ahi poniendo leds infrarrojos para que no se vea tanto la luz.. 

Estuve buscando más, pero no encuentro mucha información sobre los transistores que necesito..


----------



## asherar (Jul 2, 2008)

danko_tdq dijo:
			
		

> ... por ahi poniendo leds infrarrojos para que no se vea tanto la luz.. ;



Los emisores SON infrarrojos: es el conocídisimo CNY70.
El brillo que se ve en las fotos es porque la cámara CCD capta la infrarroja. 
Quedate tranquilo que a simple vista no se ve nada. 

Vendo, vendo !    

JEJE!

Yo traté de traducir la página que te pasé con el traductor de Google y queda cualquier cosa. 

El Cypress que usa es un PSoC, solamente porque contiene módulos analógicos y digitales que puede configurar para cualquier cosa que quiera. 
No hay componentes críticos.

La gracia es ver el circuito que arma adentro del PSoC. 
 Circuito 
 Timing 
La fuente de corriente va cargando la capacidad que uno aumenta con el dedo, así va haciendo subir la tensión en la pata "+" del comparador hasta que supera el valor umbral (Thr) de la pata "-". Ahí se genera un pulsito que gatilla el PWM y este habilita el contador de pulsos clockeado a 24 MHz. 
Sin el dedo eso ocurre con menor frecuencia. 

En algún instante (que no dice), que puede ser al cabo de un tiempo fijo a contar del inicio del PWM, otro pulso generado por el multiplexador gatilla el switch y descarga el capacitor. 
Del ISSP en adelante ya es folcklore !

Estamos en contacto, me interesa el tema.

Fijate por las dudas también este video: 
http://cs.nyu.edu/~jhan/ledtouch/index.html

La teoría está en: http://www.merl.com/reports/docs/TR2003-35.pdf
Acá te muestra un circuito que puede adaptarse con el sensor capacitivo.
Es la parte donde muestra el oscilograma con y sin luz en el diodo. 
En el fondo lo que aprovecha es la capacidad de la juntura así que es mas o menos 
la misma cosa. 
Con luz el diodo conduce más y la caida del pulso llega a detectarse como un cero logico.
Sin luz no llega al umbral.


Algo más hay en las página 3 y 4 de: 
http://www.edn.com/filtered/pdfs/contents/images/81601di.pdf


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 2, 2008)

Claro! Te entiendo a que te referis... igualmente hay detalles que se me escapan... 

segun entiendo.. los capacitores se van cargando y se alcanza el nivel de tensión del comparador, cuando se pasa el comparador se dispara... Lo que no me queda claro es... la señal de 24Mhz de onda cuadrada que se ve en el dibujo.. sería la señal que va cargando los capacitores? 
En el circuito se ve una llave... esa llave estaría comandada por la salida del comparador? es decir.. lo que se intenta es que cuando se dispara el comparador se descarguen automáticamente los capacitores?

Más alla del comparador no entiendo que es lo que pasa...

Estuve analizando el circuito que te mostré.. porque lo que necesito es que esto funcione con un par de baterias de 3v (AA)... Me parece que lo escencial de ese circuito es lo que adjunto aca.. estuve simulando el funcionamiento de esa parte del circuito metiendo una señal como la que se muestra de ejemplo y a partir de esa se generan dos señales... una va al clock y la otra a la D del flip flop... (corrijanme si me equivoco)
Cuando pones el dedo, aumenta la capacidad y las señales aumentan su valor.. como estan sincronizadas hacen que a cada pulso de reloj se entegue una señal, por lo que el valor del flip flop se mantiene en alto. 

Mi problema eran los transistores.. pero se ve que no cumplen una tarea importante.. ya que la salida del flip flop se puede controlar a gusto... habría que desarrollar un generador de señal que cumpla con las especificaciones dadas por supuesto... pero creo que ese es el funcionamiento de este circuito...

A mi ver.. como planteaste el circuito de la pagina que mandaste, parece que se puede lograr más facilmente que estar haciendo tanto escándalo con flip flops.. probablemente con un comparador directamente obtengamos una salida razonable... creo que podríamos armar un circuito a partir de eso...

Tengo un miedo nada más.. los circuitos que estuve viendo se basan en que la persona se encuentra conectada a tierra.. por esto se puede crear un efecto capacitivo (la persona sería una de las placas del capacitor) pero en el caso de las baterias... la masa de la persona no tiene relación con el polo negativo del circuito... y si es algo portable es dificil conectarlo a tierra... no se como se debería fabricar.. probablemente esto dependerá de la forma en que se diseña la placa donde se coloca el dedo... Estuve viendo unos diseños en anillo donde se pone la tierra alrededor y el punto de control en el centro... asi se crea una capacidad entre ellos.. o algo asi.. pero no me convencen...


----------



## asherar (Jul 2, 2008)

Por lo que se ve en la figura la señal de 24 MHz no interviene en la detección del dedo. La introduce al final, en el divisor de 16 bits junto con el pulso PWM. 

Sin embargo no es mala idea entrarle al comparador con un tren de pulsitos muy cortos, regulados en amplitud por el capacitor formado por el dedo. Habría que hacer la prueba. 

El switch que descarga los capacitores no dice con qué lo activa, pero debe ocurrir luego de 
dar tiempo al comparador de generar un pulso de duración razonable, por ejemplo 10 us 
(algo en la escala de tiempo de un micro). 

Justamente lo bueno de este mecanismo que describe ahí es que no depende de la conexión 
a tierra. La capacidad útil es entre el dedo y la placa. Los valores de capacidad (10-30 pF) son una nada !

Fijate que requiere una perforación en la placa ("thru-hole") para conectar el disco central 
con la cara de abajo.


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 2, 2008)

ahh.. claro.. te entiendo.. entonces sería mucho más simple que la placa que pretendo hacer yo... probablemente con un comparador cualquiera se puede llegar a armar..  ni bien tenga un rato libre voy a tratar de armar un circuito...

Lo de los pulsitos había entendido mal por el dibujo.. como esta el tren de pulsos en la misma linea de tiempo que las otras señales me confundió... igualmente creo que mejor si no lleva el tren de pulsos porque asi no complica más el circuito.. necesito uno bien básico...
Igualmente si usas un tren de pulsos para cargar los capacitores eso te da un poco más de tiempo, si los "capacitores" (que en realidad se forman cuando uno pone el dedo) tienen tan poco valor de capacidad se van a llenar casi instantaneamente...

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que decis sobre el switch.. probablemente cuando el comparador de una señal, el switch tenga un retraso y se active... eso se puede lograr con algun circuito RC simple.. depende del tiempo que se necesite...

Entonces.. a ver si estas de acuerdo... estaría el "capacitor" conectado a la tensión.. eso conectado al + del comparador... el menos a un partidor resistivo para dar una tensión de referencia... la salida conectada a un circuito switch con retardo (probablemente un circuito RC con unos transistores para abrir y cerrar). Todo eso lo conecto a un FlipFlop, para alternar entre encendido y apagado con los toques... 

Con eso estaría todo? Si es así me largo a hacer un esquema básico..


----------



## asherar (Jul 3, 2008)

> Igualmente si usas un tren de pulsos para cargar los capacitores eso te da un poco más de tiempo, si los "capacitores" (que en realidad se forman cuando uno pone el dedo) tienen tan poco valor de capacidad se van a llenar casi instantaneamente...



El tema de la capacidad pequeña es un problema si uno trabaja en CC. Tal vez por eso el 
tipo del artículo necesita una fuente de corriente sin ruido (la del PSoC). 
El problema es que, en CC la impedancia es muy alta y pesca cualquier ruido de RF, 
que es lo que siempre sobra. 
Al trabajar con un tren de pulsos (AC) en el botón, y con w suficientemente alta, la 
impedancia baja y tenés menos ruido. (Perdón, el ruido es el mismo, pero la señal es más alta)



> Entonces.. a ver si estas de acuerdo... estaría el "capacitor" conectado a la tensión ... eso conectado al + del comparador...


Sí como en la figura, pero ponele algo "medio grandecito" en serie para ajustar el valor de la 
corriente, un multivueltas de 50k o 100k. 



> el menos a un partidor resistivo para dar una tensión de referencia ... la salida conectada a un circuito switch con retardo (probablemente un circuito RC con *unos transistores *para abrir y cerrar).


Acordate que en lugar de un comparador podés usar la entrada de cualquier compuerta digital, y te ahorrás la tensión de referencia. 
El corte será en el umbral de cambio de 0 a 1, pero de ahí en adelante es lo mismo.

El retraso: Un transistor con una Rb medio alta ya le aporta un cierto retraso. Habría que ver el valor de tiempo en un osciloscopio o jugando con otro multivueltas en la Rb. 



> Todo eso lo conecto a un FlipFlop, para alternar entre encendido y apagado con los toques... Con eso estaría todo? Si es así me largo a hacer un esquema básico..



Y, como para *empezar a probar*, sí. 
No se puede estar seguro de nada hasta no haber hecho aunque sea una prueba. 
Son muchas variables y cada una puede aportar sus problemitas. 
Lo más probable es que de primera no ande. Así que no te desanimes.
Yo estoy armando algo similar para los leds detectores.
.
Eso sí, después contame !
.
*Gud Lak*


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 3, 2008)

Estuve hablando con un profe de la facu y me dijo que para que no se metan señales que no deben, mejor meto un pulso de alterna con un generador de pulsos.. de unos 400 Khz.. fuera de la banda de radios... sinó sería de más de 1.5 Mhz.. pero encarece mucho los componentes...

El tema sería que conecto el generador de pulsos a un terminal del "boton" y al otro conecto la entrada de un comparador que me lo compare con el tren de pulsos que tenía al principio.. para esto puedo usar un flip flop tipo D como en el circuito que te mostré y meter el tren por el ClK y el que sale del capacitor por el D.. con eso tendría un filtro para otras frecuencias..  Por eso lo hacen asi en el circuito que te mostré...

Ahora cuando termino de comer armo algo y te muestro...


----------



## asherar (Jul 3, 2008)

Yo haría esto lo más compacto posible, evitando cables al botón.


----------



## danko_tdq (Jul 4, 2008)

Bueno, voy a intentar armar algo asi... porque anoche estuve probando algunas configuraciones y no conseguí nada.. 

Esa estoy seguro que funciona (por lo menos en simulador), habrá que elegir bien los valores de cada cosa.. pero que generador de onda puedo usar para no agregar demasiadas cosas sin sentido?

La señal del dibujo es de 20 Hz, lo armo directamente con un 555?


----------



## asherar (Jul 4, 2008)

danko_tdq dijo:
			
		

> ... pero que generador de onda puedo usar para no agregar demasiadas cosas sin sentido?



Ya que el 4013 tiene 2 Flipflops usa el que te sobra para el oscilador.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola! soy nueva en este foro....   alguno de ustedes tendra un circuito de un sensor inductivo o capacitivo? Me Urge!


----------



## serinse (Mar 23, 2010)

Tengo que realizar la instrumentación de un sensor capacitivo de nivel de placas paralelas de manera que cambia la capacidad en funcion del area de los electrodos que este bañada por un liquido. Y debo conseguir una salida entre 0 y 5 V en función de si esta vacio o lleno el recipiente, asi como una resolucion y una linealidad determinada. 

Alguien me podria dar unas ideas de como hacerlo o donde puedo encontrar información ya que estoy un poco verde en el asunto. Si no es muchas molestia, agredeceria la explicacion con un minimo detalle ya que como he dicho estos muy pero *QUE* muy verde. 

Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Tienes que mandar fotos o referencias (links) al sensor que quieres.
Saludos


----------



## serinse (Mar 25, 2010)

Lo unico que tengo que me han dado, son 2 placas de unos (15x4cm) separadas unos 2mm, y con eso introducido en un recipiente de un litro mas o menos, tengo que ser capaz de averiguar la el volumen de agua del recipiente, es decir, segun la altura de líquido que haya. Y en cuanto a la instrumentacion tengo la libertad de usar lo que quiera.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Probá con un 555 donde ese capacitor modifique el ancho del pulso, un díodo y un capacitor a la salida cargado con alguna resistencia para integrar y ahí te varía el V.

Saludos


----------



## serinse (Mar 26, 2010)

¿Para qué tengo que poner un condensador y un diodo en la salida? Es que no sé muy bien que función realizarian.
¿Cómo hago para obtener la tensión de salida entre 0 y 5 V?
Por otra parte, si en vez de un 555 utilizo un circuito linealizador, alimentando con alterna, ¿como consigo pasar a contínua entre 0 y 5V?
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2010)

Con el 555 y tu capacitor hacés una onda cuadrada que variará su ciclo de trabajo según el valor de dicho capacitor, pues bien, necesitás integrar eso, convertirlo a contínua. Para eso va el díodo y el capacitor, que si no le ponés una resistencia de carga que drene parte de esa corriente, se iría cargando paulatinamente hasta el valor máximo y no te serviría. A la salida de eso tendrás una tensión variable digamos de entre 2 y 8 Vcc que habrá que acondicionarla con algún operacional o dos, uno restando y el otro fijando la ganancia.

Subí un esquema del que vos proponés 

Saludos.


----------



## serinse (Mar 26, 2010)

He subido la imagen del circuito que habia pensado. Pero el problema que me surge es que al intentar eliminar el offset con esas resistencias me sale una gananacia negativa demasiado alta y no se como modificarla. Aunque tambien puede ser que me haya equivocado haciendo los calculos, pero por mas que los he mirado no veo ningun fallo en la resolucion. 

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 26, 2010)

serinse: Creo que tu consulta se resuelve por la via de revisar la teoria basica como:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

El modelo de tu sensor es como la imagen adjunta. El valor de la capacitancia para el capacitor de placas planas esta dada por :

Ver el archivo adjunto 31205

La geometria de las placas ya las tienes al igual que el tipo de dielectrico (agua), pero se trata de un dielectrico variable, ya que el agua varia de altura dentro de las placas y eso es lo que se quiere aprovechar para hacer el sensor.

Nota que cuando no hay agua entre las placas, el capacitor tiene un dielectrico de aire unicamente
y cuando entra agua, el dielectrico es combinado, agua y aire.

Tienes que desarrollar una formula de la capacitancia en funcion de los parametros conocidos y luego si recurres a algun tipo de circuito de los que han hablado para determinar la altura del agua que es, finalmente, lo que se quiere.

Saludos


----------



## serinse (Mar 26, 2010)

Si si, tecnogirl, todo eso lo tengo claro la formula de como varia la capacidad con la altura es lo primero que calculé.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 29, 2010)

y entonces, cuanto te dá el valor de capacitancia en ambos casos (recipiente lleno y vacio) ?.
Y otra cosa, cuando el agua llena el sensor, cómo haces para que no ponga en corto las placas ?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2010)

¿Tendría que ser agua bidestilada?


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 29, 2010)

Aparte del tema de pérdidas por conductividad del líquido (hasta el agua bidestilada tiene algo de conductividad, o si no mirad lo que es el pH), está el tema de la variabilidad de la sigma (no me acuerdo del nombre de la variable ¿permeabilidad? ¿constante dieléctrica?).

Personalmente, creo este tipo de sensores son algo complicados si no se tiene muy controlado el líquido a medir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2010)

Entonces que los barnice .


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 29, 2010)

serinse: Mira este circuito practico con sensor capacitivo.
http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/capgage.htm
Saludos


----------



## serinse (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola, tecnogirl, acabo de ver el circuito ese, pero hay algunas cosas que se me escapan. Adjunto una tabla con los valores de la capacidad segun el nivel de liquido (agua destilada) ya que me lo pediste anteriormente. 
Y cuando el recipiente esta lleno de agua siempre tengo unos 4cm de placa que esta en el aire ya que sobresale del recipiente, por eso no tengo cortocirctuito.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok. Como lo dijeron los colegas anteriormente, el uso del agua destilada limita mucho el uso del sensor y la solucion puede ser la que dijo dosmetros, barnizar las placas.

Una solucion sencilla para que la analices es cubrir las placas con una pelicula de polietileno de baja densidad (LDPE) y luego usas agua corriente. Claro que introducir un nuevo material en el sensor tiene un efecto, pero si miras en la tabla de constantes dielectricas de materiales, veras que el LDPE tiene una constante entre 2-3 que es mucho menor al del agua.

Puedes investigar otros materiales para usar como recubrimiento pero siempre mira su constante dielectrica para tener en cuenta su efecto en el sensor.

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 31, 2010)

Depende de tu aplicación. Busca sobre mTouch de Microchip.

Microcontroladores PIC con mTouch.

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?op...sores-capacitivos&catid=3:proyectos&Itemid=62

PD: Depende tu aplicación va a requerir ciertas cuestiones de diseño.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gL2VhAPEbA&feature=related

En el foro (de esta misma WEB) hay unos documentos sobre EMI (Interferencia Electromagnética) en Inglés por si te interesa.


----------



## serinse (Abr 1, 2010)

No me dejan barnizar las placas ni nada parecido y tengo tambien como obligación usar el agua destilada. Estoy pensando también en alimentar en continua el condensador ya que al utilizar alterna, hay desfases entre los condensadores y a las resistencias además de que los condensadores al no ser perfectos tienen resistencias parásitas. El problema es que no se me ocurre nada. 

Saludos


----------



## Beamspot (Abr 1, 2010)

Entonces cuidado, ya que la electricidad y el agua son una mezcla muy corrosiva para los metales sumergidos. O usas placas aisladas, o te pasas a sensor resisitvo, pero en cualquier caso, parece que tienes problemas asegurados, al menos por parte de quien te lleva el proyecto.

Mi primer proyecto comercial fue un sensor de presencia de líquidos conductivos (agua, por ejemplo), y aunque era un hay/no hay, el uso de alterna se hacía indispensable, si no los electrodos duraban días, no años. En el mundo real, las sondas capacitivas no se usan mucho, y lo más preciado suelen ser las de ultrasonidos o de rádar.

Por cierto, se me olvidaba. Cypress (y creo que también Microchip y Atmel) tienen integrados que te dan la posición de un dedo por capacitancia. Mírate Qtouch, aunque no creo que sea exactamente lo que te piden, pero Cypress tenía una demo simple en la que determinaban con facilidad el nivel de agua en un vaso de agua... con el sensor fuera del vaso.


----------



## serinse (Abr 1, 2010)

Ahora me mirare eso Beamspot, en cuanto al sensor ressitivo no puedo usarlo, lo único que puedo usar son unas placas que hacen de electrodos de un condensador el cual variará de capacidad según vaya llenando el recipiente. 

Saludos

Acabo de mirarme los integrados que me has dicho y creo que por desgracia no me sirve. 
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2010)

Aqui te dejo el enlace para un capacímetro analógico, el original en inglés y otro en castellano, y el enlace del PDF integrado.

Tiene salida de hasta 2 Vcc pero alimentado con 5Vcc y el integrado funciona hasta con 15Vcc así que podríamos aumentarle.

Nos das pocos datos, si es para un trabajo práctico orientanos en que quiere el profesor que lo bases, así le apuntamos mejor !

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page144.htm

http://www.electronica2000.com/instrumentos/capacimetro_analogo.htm

http://www.national.com/ds/CD/CD4093BC.pdf

Si no te va iríamos por un puente.

Saludos.


----------



## serinse (Abr 1, 2010)

Dosmetros gracias por toda la información, lo estudiaré a ver si me puede servir. Siento no poder dar más información puesto que el profesor no dice nada, únicamente nos proporciono el recipiente y las placas que utilizaremos como condensador y nada más. Y sólo debemos cumplir las especificaciones de conseguir una salida de 0 a 5v dependiendo de si esta lleno o vacio el recipiente, una resolución de al menos el 5% y un error de linealidad inferior al 3% del fondo de escala.  Por lo demás es ya como yo quiera con las etapas que quiera..... Si te sirve de algo, puedo subir una foto de como es el recipiente y como estan dispuestas las placas. 

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 5, 2010)

Subelas... no sobran. Saludos


----------



## serinse (Abr 6, 2010)

Aquí adjunto el montaje de mi sensor de nivel. Como podeis ver hay 4 placas de manera que hay 2 condensadores conectados en paralelo para conseguir una mayor sensibilidad. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2010)

Ok, recalculá la minima y la máxima capacidad ahora.

¿Los 0 a 5 V deben ser de continua?


----------



## serinse (Abr 7, 2010)

Sí, tiene que ser en continua. Y la capacidad máxima y mínima son 1,12 pF (estando vacío el recipiente) y 35,05 pF (estando lleno)


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

serinse: En la imagen del sensor, hay tornillos... no estaran poniendo en corto las placas, cierto ?. Y los valores de capacitancia es de cada condensador de placa o de los dos que aparecen ? y si es este ultimo caso, como estan conectados ?, en serie o paralelo ?

Saludos.


----------



## serinse (Abr 7, 2010)

Si te digo la verdad no estoy seguro de que no haya un corto pero imagino que no. 
Y los valores de la capacitancia es de los 2 condensadores que aparecen que estan concectados en paralelo, de manera que la capacitancia de cada uno de ellos es la mitad de los valores que puse anteriormente. 

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

Con el ohmimetro mides la resistencia entre placas de cada condensador. Debe ser circuito abierto. Asi sabes.
Saludos


----------



## serinse (May 4, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, he estado un tiempo fuera y tenía mi sonda un poco de lado. 
Finalmente he decidido realizar el montaje que subo a continuación, pero me surgen una serie de problemas. A pesar de haber realizado unos ensayos en el laboratorio con buenos resultados, he ido probando con varios condensadores y fijando la resistencia. Me gustaría que me indicarais como realizar el calculo de C y R. 
Dicha R me han dicho que es para conseguir polarizar en amplificador en continua y que debe ser lo suficientemente grande de manera que se pueda aproximar a infinito a la hora de sacar la función de tranferencia. ¿Me lo podríais explicar?
Por otra parte he leido también que seria conveniente trabajar entre 10-100Khz y no se la razon, asi como que la R debe ser del orden de 100 veces mayor que la impedancia de C.
Y por último, ya que me estoy extendiendo mucho, a la salida de mi circuito he pensado en poner un AD736 para obtener una señal en continua, pero viendo el datasheet me aparecen varías configuraciones y no se cual usar. 

Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 4, 2010)

La alta frecuencia es para dos cosas: 

1.- evitar la electrólisis acumulativa del agua
2.- cortocircuitar la capacidad de la interfaz agua-electrodo (capa de Hemholtz)

Por lo que se debe al punto 2, la parte sumergida se comporta como una resistencia 
casi pura debida a la conductividad del agua. 

Lo que te queda es un capacitor (la parte de tus placas al aire) en paralelo 
con una resistencia (la del agua). 
En principio, toda resistencia serie externa debería calcularse para que sea 
chica comparada con la del agua, que tendrás que medir aproximadamente. 
Esta medición se debe hacer también en alterna por las razones expuestas. 

Saludos

Agrego: Si se trata del agua destilada la conductividad no debería ser un 
problema, en cambio la polarizabilidad dieléctrica del agua sí.


----------



## serinse (May 7, 2010)

Gracias alejandro. Respecto a lo demás no me puedes ayudar? O sí alguien me pudiiera ayudar lo agredecería. 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2010)

Hola: 

Personalmente me parece que las capacidades que te da el montaje que 
mostraste van a ser demasiado pequeñas. Sin embargo, eso sería 
adelantarse a las mediciones. 
No me puedo poner a hacer pruebas yo, pero sí te puedo sugerir algunas. 

Por ejemplo me gustaría saber qué resultados obtienes con tus circuitos: 

1.- en función de la frecuencia (100 Hz - 10kHz), con las placas sumergidas 
hasta la mitad. 

2.- en función de la altura de agua, con alguna frecuencia que parezca 
prometedora. 

Sería interesante ver algunas gráficas en ambos casos. 

Saludos


----------



## serinse (May 9, 2010)

Gracias Alejandro, al martes que podré ir al laboratorio intentaré hacer esos gráficos y ya te digo algo.

Saludos


----------



## serinse (May 18, 2010)

Por fin he conseguido construir mi sonda capacitiva de nivel pero ahora me surge otro pequeño problema. Explico: Tras la primera etapa del circuito de la imagen de arriba, he colocado un AD736 para conseguir una señal continua, entonces después de estar funcionando correctamente (consiguiendo 5V a la salida cuando el recipiente esta lleno)  durante algún tiempo relativamente corto, me surge el problema de que esa tensión me va aumentando muy lentamente hasta 6V o mas, sin yo hacer nada incluso apagando las fuentes de alimentación y encendiendolas tras un periodo largo de tiempo. Alguien sabría decirme a que es debido este aumento y como lo podría solucionar. 

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2010)

El uso de corriente alterna es imprescindible, simplemente acoplas las placas con condensadores grandes comparados con la capacidad de las placas, por ejemplo 220nF (no utilices electroliticos) y frecuencias de medida de unos cuantos kilohercios.

Si lo que quieres es carantizar la medida exacta de la capacidad debes utilizar un rectificador sincrono

Mira esto
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.16.9549&rep=rep1&type=pdf

Fijate en los dibujos, como saves si en una red RC aumenta la C se produce un DESFASE, pues si solo medimos el desfase podemos determinar el valor de C.



Basicamente se trata de inyectar una tension senoidal Desacoplada al condensador.
la tension se rectifica sincronamente y se filtra y acondiciona para ser mostrada en un aparato de medida.


----------



## serinse (May 19, 2010)

Entonces quito los condensadores electrliticos que tengo? Unicamente tengo los que le he puesto al AD736, pero según el datasheet me parece que deben ser condensadores con polarización. Por cierto mi frecuencia de trabajo es de 1kHz puesto que si la subo mi 741 no funciona muy bien.


----------



## asherar (Jun 4, 2010)

serinse dijo:
			
		

> Entonces quito los condensadores electrliticos que tengo? Unicamente tengo los que le he puesto al AD736, pero según el datasheet me parece que deben ser condensadores con polarización. Por cierto mi frecuencia de trabajo es de 1kHz puesto que si la subo mi 741 no funciona muy bien.



Acá podés elegir algunos opamp para subir la frecuencia: 

http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/altsSubs.jsp?type=alts&sku=9486852


----------



## Ariel23 (Ago 25, 2010)

Buena tarde Amigos del Foro.

Pues como siempre ya empezaron los proyectos esta vez es una Recicladora la cual utiliza para seleccionar los materiales sensores Capasitivos e Inducctivos el problema es que nunca habia escuchado de estos Sensones y no se como se usan ni como funcionan les agradeceria culquier aporte pues estoy en blanco con esto y si tubieran alguan diseño se los agradeceria 

gracias 
saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

Se usan igual que todos los sensores. Suelen tener alimentación y contacto abierto y cerrado o una forma de configurarlo.
Depende del modelo, lee el manual en concreto.


----------



## Ariel23 (Ago 25, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo 

El problema es que no los puedo utlizar los que ya estan fabricados , pues su objetivo es que uno lo diseñe y lo fabrique 

gracias por el aporte
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

Pues de momento mira el manual de los que venden para hacerte una idea. Luego vas pensando lo otro.

Los detectores inductivos que hacíamos nosotros no eran mas que un oscilador LC y un operacional que detectaba cambios en esa oscilación al acercar objetos metálicos.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 25, 2010)

Sensor capacitivo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/


----------



## Ariel23 (Ago 27, 2010)

gracias por el aporte compañero el problema es que nos dan una restricciones

Restricciones:
Los sensores deberá de funcionar obligatoriamente siguiendo los principios del electromagnetismo, que estrictamente prohibido el uso de integrados controladores o sea (PIC) y el uso de osciladores integrados y compuertas lógicas.

cualquier otra se los agradeceria Gracias.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 27, 2010)

Bueno, fabricate un oscilador a transistores que cambie su F de oscilacion dependiendo del valor de un capacitor muy pequeño (hasta 47pF) y ahi tenes la gran parte de un sensor capacitivo.

Esa F la podrias convertir en voltaje variable tambien para simplificar la etapa detectora. Eso si, no me pidas esquemas ni nada de eso porque no tengo... solo es una idea que te doy.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Ariel23 dijo:
			
		

> gracias por el aporte compañero el problema es que nos dan una restricciones
> 
> Restricciones:
> Los sensores deberá de funcionar obligatoriamente siguiendo los principios del electromagnetismo, que estrictamente prohibido el uso de integrados controladores o sea (PIC) y el uso de osciladores integrados y compuertas lógicas.
> ...



El slogan de la casa es: _Compliquese la vida pregúnteme como_
Entonces si usas un micro que no sea un pic vale ¿no? 

Bueno, no es tan grave, mientras no te prohíba los operacionales...


----------



## seaarg (Ago 27, 2010)

Evidentemente esto es para alguna evaluacion academica, sino no tendrias esas restricciones. No te queda otra que transistores, u operacionales si te permiten.

Busca sobre oscilador colpitts. Probablemente te sirva para ambos tipos de sensores.


----------



## Ariel23 (Ago 29, 2010)

gracias por todos sus aportes  compañeros vos a seguir probando


----------



## zolrak (Oct 16, 2010)

Buen día a todos!

Tengo un proyecto en la universidad donde necesito construir un sensor inductivo y uno capacitivo para hacer la selección de papel o metal. He estado buscando la estructura interna y la forma de conexión de ambos sensores pero no la he encontrado, tampoco el circuito que funciona como disparador que va a dar la señal para que el resto de la maquina continúe trabajando. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 16, 2010)

zolrak dijo:
			
		

> . . . necesito construir un sensor inductivo . . . para hacer la selección de . . . metal . . .



Busca en google: detectores de metales.


----------



## zolrak (Oct 19, 2010)

Necesito la información mas clara que la que da google acerca de detectores de metal, gracias...


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 19, 2010)

Buenas noches zolrak, mira si el papel y el metal estan en laminas seria mas facil hacer la deteccion atravez de un sensor de luz. no se en que forma esta el material que tenes que tratar... amplia un poco mas la base del proyecto para que te podamos dar mas ideas. O bien tenes que hacer si o si los sensores que detallaste. un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

zolrak dijo:
			
		

> Necesito la información mas clara que la que da google acerca de detectores de metal, gracias...


 

Mirá , nunca he visto un diagrama de sensor capacitivo por la Web  , inductivo podría haber buscando muuuuucho.

Lo lógico es que uno los compre y los use  , los hay no taaaaaaaaaaan caros.

De todas maneras te oriento un poco , con un 555 mos , LMC555 , TLC555 , 7555 te hacés un astable (también podés hacer un oscilador con compuertas u operacionales mos o fet) utilizando un capacitor hecho en una plaquita de cobre de más o menos 4 por 6 centímetros dibujado con dientes de peine como el del dibujo.

El astable u oscilador *DEBE* cambiar la frecuencia al acercar o tocar la plaquita por el lado de atrás , *NO* se toca el cobre del impreso !

Luego deberás hacer un circuito que cambie de salida al detectar el cambio de frecuencia , eso ya es facil 

Funciona con papel (apilado , no con hojitas sueltas) a mas o menos 2 mm , para mayor sensibilidad podés pegarle un autoadhesivo o pintar las pistas de cobre y sensar de ese lado (ya que jamás deben tocarse las pistas de cobrecon los dedos).

El sensor inductivo es similar , un oscilador hecho con una pequeña bobina , al acercarle un metal varía la frecuencia , detectás ese cambio y listo !


Ver el archivo adjunto 41361




Saludos !


----------



## zolrak (Oct 20, 2010)

_Gracias por sus comentarios._

En efecto tengo que construir los sensores, *no puedo comprarlo*s...

Aqui les dejo los detalles del proyecto:

Procedimiento:

El proyecto consiste en montar una selectora de basura para el cual deberán utilizar una banda trasportara de basura, la cual conduce el material hasta un compartimiento, donde se seleccionara por medio de sensores Capacitivos y Sensores Inductivos, el tipo de basura basándonos en las propiedades electromagnéticas de los materiales (Metales “Inductivo” y Polímeros “Capacitivo”). Al momento de que se sepa qué tipo de basura es, activaran un selector tipo aleta (de dos pasos), con el fin poder clasificar la basura metálica en un compartimiento y la polimería en otro compartimiento, el proceso debe de ser completamente automático, desde que se deposita la basura en la entrada del mismo como la basura debidamente seleccionada al final del proceso, por lo tanto el panel de control que debe de llevar el proyecto solo debe de contar con el encendido/apagado ”ON/OFF”, y el paro generar por si se detecta algún problema dentro del sistema.

Desarrollo:

Deberán de hacer la parte mecánica como electromagnética, deben de construir una banda trasportadora, y deben de colocar el compartimiento y el selector tipo aleta y los depósitos donde va a ir la basura debidamente clasificada, y los sensores deben de de ser diseñados y construidos en su totalidad por ustedes, no se aceptara que coloquen sensores previamente hechos o comprados, por lo tanto deben de llevar el diseño de los dos sensores en el reporte final de proyecto tanto físico como electromagnético.

Restricciones:

Los sensores deberá de funcionar obligatoriamente siguiendo los principios del electromagnetismo, que estrictamente prohibido el uso de integrados controladores o sea (PIC) y el uso de osciladores integrados y compuertas lógicas.

Espero sus comentarios. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

Bueno , deberás hacerlo con operacionales y/o transistores. Yo hice el capacitivo que te mencioné y funcionaba muy bién , pero eso fué hace muuuuuchos años y ya no conservo ni datos ni acceso a él.

Saludos !


----------



## Werner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola, p*UE*s yo tengo que hacer el mismo proyecto, y tambien tengo las mismas restricciones, la cuestion es que no *QU*ieren ni un tipo de circuito integrado, y si es para una evaluacion academica y pues lo mejor que he encontrado es  de la siguiente pagina..
http://www.guemisa.com/articul/html/sensores.htm
y si tuvieses alguna ayuda para mi me gustaria leerla gracias!!!


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 24, 2010)

hola.   primero me pareces que tienes que saber las limitaciones de cada sensor,  por ejemplo los sensores capacitivos no es que solo detectan no metales, sino que tambien detectan no metales, por lo tanto pueden detectar cualquier cosa, entonces no podras separar los plasticos con un sensor capacitivo.
y el sensor inductivo detecta metales pero en distancias muy cortas que tienen un rango de lectura de entre 10 o maximo 15 milimetros, su funcionamiento se basa en el transformador que tiene un nucleo pero que le falta una de sus partes entonces cuando se le aproxima un metal se aumenta el flujo magnetico y por lo tanto la corriente entonces de esta manera detecta la presencia de un metal.

lo que puedes hacer es poner un sistema de bobinas debajo de la banda transportadora y del mismo ancho o un poquito mas de la misma, para que cuando pase por encima un metal este sistema la detecte incrementando su corriente, que basicamente es el mismo principio de funcionamiento del sensor inductivo, lo que necestas es unas bobinas, nucleos, unos transistores, capacitores y resistencias.     

pero de esta manera solo podras separar lo metal de lo no metal. 
que generalmente asi se separa la basura, porque te ba a ser muy complicado el tema de separar plasticos de otros materiales, y mas con el tema de sensor capacitivo. hay otros metodos para separa papel plastico y esas cosas. saludos  suerte y espero serte de ayuda.


----------



## zolrak (Oct 25, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS por la idea del capacitivo, podrías ayudarme en el diseño del circuito que detecta el cambio de frecuencia.

Jorge andrada, también gracias por los consejos, te comento que únicamente van a pasar por la banda transportadora, papel y hierro. Ya que el objetivo del proyecto es probar que efectivamente los sensores funcionan. Podrías ayudarme con el diseño del circuito.

Yo encontré esta imagen que va adjunta, que es a grandes rasgos el funcionamiento del  sensor inductivo, pero necesito ayuda para la construcción del circuito que va a detectar el cambio de frecuencia.

De nuevo muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Creo que lo mejor sería un VCO después del oscilador , para convertir frecuencia en tensión , y un comparador de ventana al final.

Saludos !


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 25, 2010)

tienes que tener en claro que el sensor inductivo no cambia la frecuencia cuando se le acerca un metal, sino su corriente o tabien algunos dispositivos miden la amplitud de la onda del oscilador, o sea miden el voltaje del oscilador, y cuando cae o baja en cierto nivel es porque tiene algun metal y este hace que se incremente la corriente que circula y por lo tanto baja la tencion, se produce una caida de tension y de esa manera con resistencias se regula un punto de saturacion para un transistor.

la frecuencia no varia para nada cuando se aproxima el metal, no hay una teoria que explique el fenomeno de que varie la frceuencia al acercarle un metal. 

para esto puedes hacer una prueba facil, si tienes un transformador y le sacas todas las I y solo le dejas puestas las E cuando le apliques tension mediras una corriente,y cuando le acerques un metal o las I juntas, as a notar la gran variacion del voltaje ya sea que suba o baje dependiendo de otros factores.  eso si al transformador si es de 220 vol. ponle una lampara en serie por si te sube demasiado la corriente asi no tengas un corte de luz por sobrecorriente por las dudas nada mas.

Correccion, en donde puse que con el trafo notaras la gran variacion del voltage, esta mal,  en realidad quise poner que notaras la gran variacion de la corriente.

te paso un link de wikipedia en donde te muestra eso que yo te digo de como detecta el sensor inductivo, varia la amplitud (voltage) de la onda y no, para nada la frecuencia, esa teoria esta errada de que varia la frecuencia.   

y no te olvides que el capacitivo detecta de todo no podras separa con un capacitivo metales de no metales, hay otra teoria que explica el porque.



ai te va el link del sensor inductivo: 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensor_inductivo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:
			
		

> tienes que tener en claro que el sensor inductivo no cambia la frecuencia cuando se le acerca un metal, sino su corriente o tabien algunos dispositivos miden la amplitud de la onda del oscilador, o sea miden el voltaje del oscilador, y cuando cae o baja en cierto nivel es porque tiene algun metal y este hace que se incremente la corriente que circula y por lo tanto baja la tencion, se produce una caida de tension y de esa manera con resistencias se regula un punto de saturacion para un transistor.
> 
> la frecuencia no varia para nada cuando se aproxima el metal, no hay una teoria que explique el fenomeno de que varie la frceuencia al acercarle un metal.


 
Jorge Andrada , lee el post completo , aqui no se trata de un sensor comercial con salida por si o por no , o de 0-20mA o 0-10V , sino de un proyecto de construir dos , uno capacitivo y el otro inductivo desde cero , basados en un oscilador (que cambiará de frecuencia ) un VCO y un comparador de ventana 



> para esto puedes hacer una prueba facil, si tienes un transformador y le sacas todas las I y solo le dejas puestas las E cuando le apliques tension mediras una corriente,y cuando le acerques un metal o las I juntas, as a notar la gran variacion del voltaje ya sea que suba o baje dependiendo de otros factores. eso si al transformador si es de 220 vol. ponle una lampara en serie por si te sube demasiado la corriente asi no tengas un corte de luz por sobrecorriente por las dudas nada mas.
> 
> Correccion, en donde puse que con el trafo notaras la gran variacion del voltage, esta mal, en realidad quise poner que notaras la gran variacion de la corriente.


 
Ese es el mejor sistema para incendiar un transformador  y variarle todo a fuego rápido  ! 



> te paso un link de wikipedia en donde te muestra eso que yo te digo de como detecta el sensor inductivo, varia la amplitud (voltage) de la onda y no, para nada la frecuencia, esa teoria esta errada de que varia la frecuencia.


 
Si un metal se aproxima a una bobina , dependiendo si es ferromagnético o diamagnético , variará su inductancia , y si esa bobina está en un oscilador . . . pués éste variará en consecuencia su frecuencia.

Algún circuito podrá tener un oscilador fijo con acoplamiento por bobina , en ese caso ocurre lo que vos comentás de aumento o disminución de la amplitud . . pero NO es éste caso !

No hemos podido obtener circuitos o diagramas de sensores inductivos o capacitivos reales , solo de bloques , así que si tenés uno bienvenido sea .

Saludos !


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 25, 2010)

DOSMETROS  te voy a aclarar algo, en ninguna parte del proyecto dice que tiene que detectar variando la frecuencia, solamente nesecita utilizar el principio del electromagnetismo y para nada pide un VCO, entiendo que estes encaprichado con utilizar un sistema de oscilador y que varie su frecuencia, pero ese sistema no es bueno porque no tiene confiabilidad porque depende de muchos factores del metal y el ambiente electrico apra que funcione bien.

con respecto a lo del transformador no va a arder en llamas, orque para eso le dije que ponga una lampara en serie a el mismo asi este haga que no se queme, pero se me hace que no tienes muchos conocimientos de transformadores.  

por ultimo y es mi ultimo mensaje y me retiro del foro, por el comentario que hiciste, yoaqui en mi ciudad de realizo la reparacion y diseño de dispositivos a empress como coca cola, pepsi, cervecerias, metalurgicas, en dodn se analisa de forma electronica el tipo de acero, y en textiles en done hice detectores de metal en los conductos de entradas a las maquinas para que expulsen cualquiera particula metalica y no dañen los telares, y este dispositivo esta funcionando en tres textiles y detecta hasta un fragmento de clavo, perdon a todos no era mi intencion discutir ni competir, me retiro porque asi no se puede saludos a todos.

nota: tambien fabrico sensores inductivos para accionamientos en mquinarias y yo hice aqui en mi provincia un calentador de rodamientos por induccion electromagnetica. 

nuevamente perdon al grupo y solamente queria aportarles buenos datos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Entonces aportá diagramas o planos que no los hemos conseguido por la Web, serían muuuuuuuy importantes 

Saludos !


----------



## zolrak (Oct 25, 2010)

Gracias Jorge por la ayuda, pero como dice DOSMETROS podrías aportar algún diagrama??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 25, 2010)

Esto es una idea muy vaga, pero quizás te pueda servir. Para el inductivo, 3 bobinas, una será la emisora y las otras 2 receptoras. La receptoras conectadas a un puente de weatstone de forma tal que la salida del puente esté equilibrada. Al pasar un metal cerca de una de ellas y la emisora se va a desbalancear el puente, ahí se separa lo metálico.
Y un principio similar para la capacitiva, 2 condensadores iguales, conectados al puente, cuando varía la capacidad de uno de ellos, el puente se desbalancea.


----------



## zolrak (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Esto es una idea muy vaga, pero quizás te pueda servir. Para el inductivo, 3 bobinas, una será la emisora y las otras 2 receptoras. La receptoras conectadas a un puente de weatstone de forma tal que la salida del puente esté equilibrada. Al pasar un metal cerca de una de ellas y la emisora se va a desbalancear el puente, ahí se separa lo metálico.
> Y un principio similar para la capacitiva, 2 condensadores iguales, conectados al puente, cuando varía la capacidad de uno de ellos, el puente se desbalancea.



Gracias Black Tiger... 
Me parece interesante lo que propones, podrías colgar algún circuito con la idea que acabas de aportar. Quisiera saber como puedo hacer el circuito que detectaría ese des balance.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

La idea la tomé "prestada" de los sensores inductivos de desplazamiento.
En esta página podes ver algo: http://newton.ex.ac.uk/teaching/CDHW/Sensors/#IDS
El circuito es simple, lo que seguro es complicado es hacer físicamente el sensor.





Ahí, aparece un núcleo, pero también podría no estarlo y "aparecer". Cuando el núcleo no está o está en el centro de las 2 bobinas, la salida del operacional es prácticamente 0 ya que la señal que llega a la inversora está desfasada 180 grados respecto a la no inversora. Si "apareciera" algo metálico que seria el equivalente de que el núcleo estuviera en una punta, la salida del operacional va a cambiar drásticamente.
La idea del capacitivo la adjunto. C1 seria el condensador detector propiamente dicho, el cual cambia su capacidad por el cambio de la constante del dieléctrico.
Creo que esto te puede servir como base para tu desarrollo.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 27, 2010)

ahi estan pintados nuestros profesores latinoamericanos !...en vez de estar enseñando cosas de la vida real y que realmente necesita la industria, se ponen a mirar cmo construyen o diseñan lo que ya venden en todos los almacenes .....no se.....no estoy de acuerdo con q insistan en enseñar lo que ya esta hecho.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

1) No soy profesor.
2) No intento enseñar nada.
3) zolrak pidió ideas de algo que *tiene* que hacer para un proyecto, solo dí una.
4) Si tenés una idea mejor para lo que *tiene* que hacer el amigo (si se lee todo el post se entenderá el porqué *tiene*) seria buena que la propongas.


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 28, 2010)

me parece muy bien lo de black, solo que en este dispositivo no es necesario poner dos secundarios, tranquilamente puedes poner un primario y un secundario, puedes hacer el secundario bobinado encima del primario, y lo haces medio rectangular y del ancho de la banda transportadora, y al primario le das una señal de corriente alterna fija, y controlas la salda como varia segun lo que pongas, y podras ir haciendo ensayos que te permitiran determinar las modificaciones que tienes que hacer, no te paso ningun circuito ni esquema, porque no puedo subir imagenes ni nada, o lo estare haciendo mal nose.
al secundario le pones una resistencia de carga, y tambien le pones unas resistencias serie paralelo para poder detectar la caida de tension de una de ellas y ensayes con metales.

con respecto al capacitivo tengo una pregunta, para que necesitas separa plasticos? o sea con el inductivo separaas metales de no metales, y con el capacitivo quieres separar plastico de papel o carton o que necesitas no entiendo bien esa parte.

yo te diria que por el momento le des mucha pila al tema del sensor inductivo, mientras todos vamos biendo algo para hacer con el capacitivo, porque no es tan sencillo el tema del capacitivo que vas a detectar solo plastico, al metal y otros materiales tambien detecta el capacitivo, pero como te dije anets dale mas de lleno a concretar lo del inductivo.

yo te diria que por el momento le des mucha pila al tema del sensor inductivo, mientras todos vamos biendo algo para hacer con el capacitivo, porque no es tan sencillo el tema del capacitivo que vas a detectar solo plastico, al metal y otros materiales tambien detecta el capacitivo, pero como te dije anets dale mas de lleno a concretar lo del inductivo.


----------



## zolrak (Oct 28, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:
			
		

> me parece muy bien lo de black, solo que en este dispositivo no es necesario poner dos secundarios, tranquilamente puedes poner un primario y un secundario, puedes hacer el secundario bobinado encima del primario, y lo haces medio rectangular y del ancho de la banda transportadora, y al primario le das una señal de corriente alterna fija, y controlas la salda como varia segun lo que pongas, y podras ir haciendo ensayos que te permitiran determinar las modificaciones que tienes que hacer, no te paso ningun circuito ni esquema, porque no puedo subir imagenes ni nada, o lo estare haciendo mal nose.
> al secundario le pones una resistencia de carga, y tambien le pones unas resistencias serie paralelo para poder detectar la caida de tension de una de ellas y ensayes con metales.
> 
> con respecto al capacitivo tengo una pregunta, para que necesitas separa plasticos? o sea con el inductivo separaas metales de no metales, y con el capacitivo quieres separar plastico de papel o carton o que necesitas no entiendo bien esa parte.
> ...



Gracias por el consejo, voy a dar inicio con las pruebas del inductivo 

Con respecto al capacitivo tienes razón en decir que el inductivo separa metales de no metales y que con eso ya lo tengo resuelto, el problema es que la realización del sensor capacitivo es parte de mi nota también. 

Lo que había pensado hacer es colocar los sensores uno tras el otro en la banda transportadora, primero el inductivo y después el capacitivo, entonces; Si es una pieza metálica la que lleva la banda, el sensor inductivo lo detecta, manda la señal y desactivo con un rele el sensor capacitivo; por el contrario, si es una pieza no metálica, el sensor inductivo no la detecta y cuando llegue al sensor capacitivo ese si lo va a detectar.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, les comento como me fue...


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 28, 2010)

si me parece muy bien eso que quieres hacer, avisa como te va con las pruebas del inductivo, yo voy a probar de hacer algo con bobinas para darte una mano, saludos y suerte.


----------



## Werner (Oct 30, 2010)

Jajajaja brother..... dejame pensar.... te ubicas en la ciudad de Guatamala y estudias en la universidad  (USAC) jajajaja.... yo tambien tengo el mismo proyecto.... pero aun me encuentro haciendo pruebas, y hasta ahora lo que he hecho es estudiar como funcionan las inductancias, campos magneticos y densidad de flujo magnetico, ..... 

Necesitas un circuito con la inductancia en este caso el sensor, el cual al pasar el metal por el campo magnetico generalmente concentrado en el interior de la bobina, habra una variacion del campo magnetico y esto provoca un cambio en el voltaje, este voltaje tenes que mandarlo a un amplificador, como? eso es lo que investigo ahora.......

Suerte compadre....


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

no se si llegue tarde, pero una buena forma tambien de  aprender es desarmando uno comercial y ver en que se basan o como estan construido a partir de alli seria más sencillo todo.
Es solo una idea nada más


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 6, 2010)

ufff, desarmar un comercial es muy complicado, porque estan sellados con una rexina bastante dificil de sacar, aparte lo que vera en el si lo logra desarmar, es un nucleo de ferrite redondo con alambre muy finito y un microcontrolador un cristal y un transistor para la salida, que a eso tambien lo puedes ver en wikipedia.
otro tema es que el sensor inductivo mas barato tiene un diametro de 8 milimetros, sera un parto abrirlo, se rompe y no servira mas, y tiene un coste de 100 u$s, 
si lees mas arriba veras que puse como hacer unas pruebas basicas con unas bobinas, 
o sea el necesita tmar mediciones y todo eso, y al sensor para desarmarlo hay que romperlo. 
saludos amigo 

por otra parte como la llevas amigo con eso el sensor inductivo?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

yo cosgio inductivos por mucho menos y de muy buena calidad y si digo desarmar es porque ya ho he echo antes y no llevan un microcontrolador, y no es imposible desarmarlos. En los lugares donde se venden surplus se pueden conseguir yo le encargue a un  par de jóvenes si se animaban a conseguirlos y trejeron de distintos tamaños y se procedio a su examen sin ningún problema.
Cuando pongo algo en este foro, es porque ya fue echo por mi u otras personas.

Las ideas experimentasles no las expongo aqui, quedan dentro del laboratorio, donde cada idea de un modo u otro puede ser implementada y corroborada, luego lo que sale de alli con echos y pruebas concretas es lo que se comparte.
Son libres de tomarlas o dejarlas esta en la capadidad del otro el ver..... y en la capacidad de ir más alla de lo que se ve partiendo de lo que esta viendo.... eso no es para todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 7, 2010)

Si se usan 3 bobinas (1 como emisora y 2 como receptoras) hay una ventaja muy importante y es que el circuito es prácticamente inmune a interferencias ya que las mismas son captadas por las 2 bobinas y al entrar en la misma fase y amplitud a las entradas del operacional, se cancelan. Además de eso, si se consigue una buena construcción, la salida va a ser prácticamente un si/no (si bien las bobinas sensoras deben ser idealmente iguales, si hay pequeñas diferencias, se pueden compensar alejando o acercando una de ellas para ajustar la salida al mínimo posible sin ningún metal cerca).  
En el esbozo que subo usé un transformador para simular una pequeña diferencia de acoplamiento en una de las ramas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Es curioso la cantidad de limitaciones que pone el "profesor", si seguimos "las leyes" de juego deberias hacerlo con transistores y con tecnologia del pasado, de la prehistoria.

Es una listima no poder utilizar un microcontrolador, se puede realizar los dos sensores con poco mas de una decena de piezas y ademas mucho mas fiable.

Detectores metales (la bilbia)
http://www.geotech1.com/cgi-bin/pages/common/index.pl?page=main&file=main.dat
Este es uno de los mas sencillos
http://www.geotech1.com/pages/metdet/projects/matchless/matchless150c.pdf

Las bobinas deben ser grandes 10-20cm para detectar piezas pequeñas o lejanas.


Estos son diseños de sensores capacitativos, recuerda que la sensibilidad es poco mas de 5mm.
La placa sensora como mas grande mas dificil de mantener la estabilidad.

http://tech-electronic.blogspot.com/2009/07/all-circuits-and-projects-we-describe.htmlhttp://tech-electronic.blogspot.com/2009/07/all-circuits-and-projects-we-describe.html
http://www.zimbio.com/Broadcast+Hardware/articles/EQGI0lt3HzJ/Simple+Capacitive+Touch+Sensor
http://www.discovercircuits.com/DJ-Circuits/mom1v1.htm
http://www.imagineeringezine.com/PDF-FILES/dooralm2.pdf


Continuemos.

Algunos detalles:
Como utilizas una cinta aprovéchate de ello y del efecto "motion detector".

Normalmente todos los sensores tienen una salida analogica y mediante un comparador detectamos si la señal es de un objeto o no.
Por desgracia para nosotros la temperatura y los desajustes y circuitos sencillos nos obligan a recalibrar todo el rato.
La tension DC del sensor varia con el tiempo y el comparador da falsos positivos o no detecta.

"Motion detector"
Si tenemos un objeto que se mueve al pasar por el sensor fijo la señal analogica variara a medida que se acerca/aleja del sensor.
Si la señal la pasamos por un filtro pasa altos de unos 10Hz (mejor un filtro activo) y despues un filtro pasa bajos (una simple red RC) tenemos una señal analogica que solo varia al pasar la pieza pero depende de la temperatura. Despues  con un simple comparador tenemos una salida fiable y sin falsos objetivos.

Para utilizar de esta forma el sensor debes asegurarte que la pieza este en movimiento, despues ya la pararas, digamos que haces un escaneo.


PS: Para el filtro pasa alto evitar utilizar condensadores electroliticos, pero si los utilizas anadele en paralelo una resistencia de alto valor 1Mohm o mas.

Fijate en los detectores de metales motion, como puedes observar todos despues de rectificar tienen un filtro pasabanda/altos con condensadores de elevada capacidad >220nF al orden microfarario


----------



## BM (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola.

Tengo varios sensores capacitivos de 2 y 3 hilos que trabajan a 220 CA. Marca Autonics.
Leo el manual y me dice que para el de 2 hilos debo de conectar una carga en serie para luego conectar a 220 VAC.
El problema es que tambien el sensor aguanta hasta 200 mA maximo de corriente.
Que tipo de carga debo de conectar para no poder sobrepasar esa cantidad de corriente y no quemar asi mi sensor y como conecto los de 3 hilos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2011)

En el de 2 hilos podés conectar una bobina de contactor o de relé y después ahí conectás lo que quieras

Los de 3 hilos son de 220 o 110 volts?


----------



## BM (Ene 22, 2011)

Todos los sensores que tengo trabajan a 220 Volts, los de 2 y 3 hilos.
Tienes alguna informacion acerca de los contactores y reles que debo de usar para leerlos?

Gracias DOSMETROS...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2011)

Cualquier relé o contactor de bobina de 220 Vac y que sus contactos tengan la capacidad en amperes para comandar lo que vos necesites.

Así en el aire es medio complicado.

Proponé un uso concreto e iríamos mejor !

Saludos !


----------



## tatan9211 (Feb 24, 2011)

necesito tambien ese sendsor pero como hago para poder medir una distancia


----------



## gabriel_sand (Mar 31, 2011)

Zolrak, pudiste finalmente hacer alguna experiencia con los sensores inductivos? Estoy necesitando hacer un detector de metales parecida a la apliacacion de Jorge Aranda en telares y me seria util arrancar desde algun aporte de experiencia. Si puedes comenta los resultados.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2011)

Hacer un sensor para experimentar conocer, es excelente, para no quedarse con una caja negra con terminales.
Si lo que se hace es una aplicación, donde los sensores son parte del todo, no vale la pena, embarullarse y compllicar la cosa, y utilizar sensores comerciales y centrarse en la cuestión propia de la aplicación para lograr su correcto funcionamiento.
Obvio cada quien hace como le parece, pero en el timpo los resultado hablan por si solo....


----------



## srgvlc (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola Amigos! que tal?
Soy nuevo en el foro,mi nombre es sergio y soy de españa.
Acabo de terminar la carrera y la verdad es que voy algo perdido.
Quiero hacer una placa ceramica que detecte cuando una persona se situe encima de esta placa.Y para eso voy a utilizar un sensor capacitivo (que estara situado debajo de la placa ceramica) y este sensor ira conectado a un automata. 
Y ahi esta mi duda, que programa puedo utilizar para hacer el programa que vaya al automata?
y si me pueden decir algun tutorial o algo que me pueda servir....ya les digo voy algo perdido con todo esto :S 
El programa tiene que ser que cuando una persona se situe encima de la valdosa,el sensor se active.
Ayuda!!!!ejjeje


----------



## charvel (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Necesito generar (si es posible y viable), un sensor capacitivo basado en un sistema parecido al que veis en el archivo adjunto a este post.
Como veis es un transistor al que cuando toco su patilla central (base) permito el paso de corriente entre emisor y colector y de esta forma poder alimentar un pin digital.(en la foto tambien he puesto un pin analogico al mismo punto para poder monitorizar los niveles de corriente en el mismo punto).
El problema que tengo es el siguiente.
Cuando no toco la base como veis, exites un ruido en la corriente que aveces pone el pin digital en activo.
Cuando lo toco, muchas veces el pin no pasa al estado activo debido a la irregularidad de la corriente.
He hecho una captura y la adjunto, la fila de la izquierda es el pin digital y el de la derecha el analogico para que podais ver ambos.
Me gustaria que esto fuese estable de alguna forma, los diodos me regularizan el voltaje pero no la corriente debido a que la resitencia de la base fluctua de forma inestable (causa del problema).
No se cual es la solución ha esto, quiza un transistor un humbral de fuerza o un diodo zener plarizado inversamente. No tengo muy claro que hacer para solucionar esto.
Si alguien tiene conocimiento de electronica y me puede orientar perfecto.
No debo usar placas capacitivas dedicadas puesto que necesito controlar 21 contactos y me generan unos 16 milisegundos de latencia, trato de evitar esa latencia con este sensor analógico.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Sep 1, 2011)

interesante saber si el transistor conduce o sera insuficiente el voltage para sobrepasar el umbral... creo que seria mas viable pero menos elegante ponerle un opamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xVlD2bXzOgE/SYEyFDAoKJI/AAAAAAAAAC0/Fv4OpWPdzIc/s1600-h/clip_image002.gif


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2011)

charvel dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Necesito generar (si es posible y viable), un sensor capacitivo basado en un sistema parecido al que veis en el archivo adjunto a este post.
> Como veis es un transistor al que cuando toco su patilla central (base) permito el paso de corriente entre emisor y colector y de esta forma poder alimentar un pin digital.(en la foto tambien he puesto un pin analogico al mismo punto para poder monitorizar los niveles de corriente en el mismo punto).
> ...


Hola Amigo, bueno un sensor capacitivo, esta construido basicamente por un oscilador, el cual varia su fcia. en funcion al "objeto" proximo a el. El uso del transistor que muestras, pues, tiene el incoveniente que variara la ganancia con todas influencias climaticas.
Y ya sabras cual sera el resultado. 
Cual es la aplicacion que le daras, pues cabe la posibilidad de implementar alternativas.


----------



## charvel (Sep 1, 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Es mi proyecto final de carrera, es un instrumento musical que tambien emite información midi para poder ser grabada en un ordenador. los sensores capacitivos multicanal que he visto son digitales con multiplexores y me genera una latencia no deseada y al poder, me gustaria evitarla de alguna forma.
He estado documentandome sobre operacionales, he conseguido hacer un comparador que genera una onda cuadrada pero sigo con el problema del trnasistor puesto que ahora los valores son estables en tensión pero al usar el transistor para disparar el operacional pues me da ocasionalmente valores erroneos, vamos que me pone un 1 cuando debe seguir siendo 0.
no me importa usar integrados en componentes smd, es mi proyecto final de carrera he invertido mucho tiempo en documentarme en estoy y quiero que me quede bien, por lo que si puedo resolver esto, mandaré a hacer una placa smd.
Gracias por las respuestas, si me dais alternativas os lo agradeceria enormemente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2011)

charvel dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Es mi proyecto final de carrera, es un instrumento musical que tambien emite información midi para poder ser grabada en un ordenador. los sensores capacitivos multicanal que he visto son digitales con multiplexores y me genera una latencia no deseada y al poder, me gustaria evitarla de alguna forma.
> He estado documentandome sobre operacionales, he conseguido hacer un comparador que genera una onda cuadrada pero sigo con el problema del trnasistor puesto que ahora los valores son estables en tensión pero al usar el transistor para disparar el operacional pues me da ocasionalmente valores erroneos, vamos que me pone un 1 cuando debe seguir siendo 0.
> ...


Bien, bueno amigo, seria util mas datos, pues aunque mencionas detalles no termina de cerrar la idea. Si subes algun esquema de como intentas implementar tu sensor, pues que mejor seria!.


----------



## Medicina2004 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola. estuve leyendo sobre el el tema de los sensores capacitivos utilizados como sensores de nivel y se me ocurrio que quizas se podria usar un circuito integrado como estos:
iqs127d, AT42QT1011. 
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/product_card.asp?part_id=4630
Estos circuitos segun entendi se usan como sensores touch o de proximidad. Mi idea seria poner el sensor por fuera del tanque de plastico y mediante estos circuitos sensar el nivel del liquido de forma externa.

Hay mas circuitos integrados como este que cumplan esta funcion? yo solo encontre estos.
Que les parece sera posible de hacer?
gracias!!
Ale


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2011)

Entre utilzar eso que es mucho más caro y un sensor capacitivo, me quedo con el senso que es mucho más economico y seguro que me sirve mejor porque esta echo para trabajar en un ambiente que el otro no


----------



## Medicina2004 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola,Si es cierto casi sale lo mismo y el sensor capacitivo ya esta hecho, pero me parece que estos sensores que venden no estan preparados para soportar temperaturas y yo quiero medir el nivel del tanque de expansion del auto.
Ademas de que es bastante grandote, pero eso seria un detalle.

El sensor mas economico que consigo es este:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LJC30A3-H-Z...Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item2eb94d607d
En las especificaciones dice que el rango de temperatura a usarse es de -20 a 60 grados.

Si con el del circuito integrado funciona podria poner el circuito adentro del auto y el sensor pegado al tanque.

Pero bueno los que saben son ustedes!! 
Espero sus consejos
Alejandro


----------



## alandiaz (May 12, 2012)

Hola todos, lo que pasa esque tengo que hacer un proyecto de medir el nivel con un sensor capacitivo y no lorgo hacer un circuito que cambie la frecuencia conforme cambia la capacitancia, estoy usando un oscilador de puente de wien. 

Alguien tiene otra idea?


----------



## seaarg (May 12, 2012)

Por aca tenes algo de info.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/


----------



## CARMAN (May 13, 2012)

Saludos Colegas,

Yo tambien estoy por comenzar con un proyecto similar...

Lo que se me ocurre (sin tener mucha información de lo que has hecho), si estas usando un liquido conductivo como lo es el agua, una de las sondas tiene que estar cubierta (tener una chaqueta aislante). Si puedes dar un poco mas de información seria mas facil colaborar.


----------



## josejulian (May 23, 2012)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro..
necesito sensar bambu(es decir un tronco hueco) con un sensor capacitivo
mi pregunta es que tipo de señal me da este..?
hay algun tipo de sensor capacitivo que brinda una señal cuadrada que solo me indique la deteccion o debo hacer un programa para sensar el cambio de frecuencia..?

gracias


----------



## begejo (May 27, 2012)

Los sensores capacitivos,por lo menos los de uso industrial tienen una salida on-of,también los hay npn y pnp,¿que diámetro tienen las cañas de bambú ?
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2012)

Amigo a la hora de eleccion de un sensor sobre todo capacitivo, es conveniente averiguar cual tipo se ajustara a ntra. necesidad pues bien puede ser rasable o NO rasable.


----------



## josejulian (May 28, 2012)

Las cañas están entre diámetros de 13 a 22 cm.. si me sirve de tipo on of.. ya que solo necesito detectar su presencia..

hee.. rasable..? no entiendo ese termino..


----------



## begejo (May 28, 2012)

Podrías hacer un dibujo para poder ayudarte mejor.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 28, 2012)

Hola Jose Julian, necesariamente tiene que ser con un sensor capacitivo???, por que de NO ser así puedes usar un sensor optico reflex o auto-reflex (es decir que no necesitas espejo), por que el bambu al ser hueco en la mitad puede que si te detecte o no, debido a que el espacio hueco no es uniforme en todas las cañas y el ajuste que se le da al sensor puede que te funcione en unas cañas pero en otras probablemente no.

Comenta un poco mas para ver que se puede hacer

Saludos


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola a todos, actualmente estoy haciendo un proyecto para un nivel de un recipiente con un sensor capacitivo.

Mi problemas esque despues del sensor tengo un 555 en modo astable que me cambia el cambio de capacitancia a frecuencia y despues de ahi tengo un lm 331 que me lo cambia a voltaje, pero cuando esta lleno me da un voltaje de 4 volts y vacio de 5 volts.

¿Alguien sabe como le puedo hacer para que la diferencia del voltaje entre lleno y vacio sea mas grande y que cuando este lleno sea mas grane el voltaje que cuando este vacio? 
muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## camarohero (Jun 8, 2012)

lo puedes pasar por un comparador con Amp. Op






simplemente ajustas para que voltajes de 4v no pasen, y voltajes de 5 si


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

Con un operacional restador le quitás 4 V y al volt que te queda lo pasas por otro operacional amplificador.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 12, 2012)

Amigo, sube el esquema, asi podremos observar la posibilidad de aumentar la ganancia y/o modificar los umbrales.


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 13, 2012)

hola a todos, estoy haciendo un proyecto y tengo limitantes en la corriente total, asi que nec saber cuanta corriente consumen los CI, veo el datasheet pero salen muchas corrientes, alguien sabe con que nombre se designa la corriente que consume en CI??
por ejemplo un 555

gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## miguelus (Jun 13, 2012)

Buenas noches alandiaz.
La respuesta es muy sencilla, los CI, normalmente consumen entre unos pocos µA y varios Amperios.
Todo depende de la aplicación y de los CIs implicados.
No es lo mismo un Reloj de pulsera que un amplificador de Auto.
Si fueras más explícito en cuanto a lo que pretendes construir, la respuesta tambien sería más explícita 

Sal U2.


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 13, 2012)

Que onda miguel, esque ando haciendo un lazo de corriente y estoy limitado a 4ma de corriente entre los circuitos, entre ellos esta un 555 un lm331 (voltaje a frequencia) dos lf353 un tl081 y un transistor.

Pero en el datasheet sale Icc (supply current) ese es no, nomas para estar seguro??


----------



## shadown (Jun 13, 2012)

Bueno, esa misma pregunta aveces me eh preguntado yo tambien, pero hasta donde entiendo la corriente de consumo aparece como Supply Current, por lo general a un lado del voltaje de alimentacion o Supply Voltage.

Para el caso de un LM555, la corriente de consumo (trabajo) seria entre 3 a 6 mA, con un voltaje de 5v tipicamente y de 10 a 15 mA para un voltaje de 15 V, de nuevo todo esto es lo que especifica la Datasheet y es segun las pruebas del fabricante, pero pueden variar un poco en la practica.

Una pequena gran pregunta.... que es lo que estas haciendo especificamente? nos puedes mostrar el circuito para analizarlo un poco mas?  por que somo 4 mA de corriente?

Saludos.


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 13, 2012)

Estoy haciendo con un sensor capacitivo un lazo de 4-20 ma, pero toda la circuiteria no me pude consumir mas de 4 ma por lo mismo del lazo, pero ya lo tenia todo hecho pero me di cuenta al final de ese detalle y tenia un 555 un lm331 y dos lf 355 un tl081 y un transistor y sume todas la corriente y me da como 50 ma mas o menos por todo y necesisto hacerlo por menos de 4 ma


----------



## shadown (Jun 13, 2012)

momento, un lazo cerrado a partir del voltaje de senal??? es eso lo que quieres hacer? o no entendi? y por que de 4-20 ma? esa corriente es para transmitir informacion, lo mejor seria tener tu fuente de voltaje especificamente para tu circuito, asi te ahorras muchos problemas.


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo un problema lo que pasa esque tengo una onda cuadrada de x freq. y la quiera convertir a un voltaje en CD.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Encuentras conocida la palabra Diodo ?
Y si la frecuencia fuera muy alta, te es familiar la palabra diodo rápido?
Conversor digital analógico... alguna vez escuchaste algo?

Y en tren de preguntar cosas... esa onda cuadrada... tiene una excursion maxima positiva y una excursion máxima negativa o solo son pulsos de cero a x nivel...?

Y si nos das mas info para poderte ayudar...?

.-


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 13, 2012)

No solo es de 0 a 5 volts, es la salida de un 555


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah, Ok, busca en el foro: Frecuencia a tension, hay mucha info.

.-


----------



## tomcat (Jun 15, 2012)

El valor nominal de un 555 es normalmente de 5 volts, de hecho en los libros de logica digital te muestra en el diagrama el valor al que debe ir conectado el CI, en otro caso ve la parte que dice Vin(voltaje de entrada).saludos


----------



## alandiaz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo un problema con la adecuacion de un voltaje, lo que pasa esque tengo un tanque y tengo un circuito que nomas me varia un volt cuando esta lleno o cuando esta vacio.

ahorita lo tengo en 5 vacio y 4 lleno, e hize una operacion con opams: 
5 v menos mi señal y lo que tengo lo multiplique por 5, pero cuando esta vacio me da 0 volts y quiero que me de en la salida rangos o de 1 a 5 o de 2 a 10, para que me de la corriente que quiero.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## powerful (Jun 25, 2012)

Si nos envias un gráfico sería mejor.
Hace más de 02 semanas estás con el mismo asunto , si no envias mayor información ,el tipo de sensor y la circuitería no te podemos ayudar eficientemente, estamos disparando al aire y los tiempos no estan para perder municiones.
Si el del problema no colabora con el Foro con lo que se le solicita, nosotros perdemos interes en tu asunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

*Alandiaz* , unifiqué los* 5 temas* que abriste *para el mismo proyecto*.

Estás advertido que te arrimás a una suspensión.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm

*2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## shadown (Jun 25, 2012)

Alandiaz te sugiero subas un diagrama de lo que estas haciendo para ayudarte mejor, y si lo que te interesa es medir una se;al de 0 a 5v, lo mejor es poner una resistencia de 250 ohms en serie a tu sensor, osea que vas a manejar una corriente de 4 a 20mA

V = (I)(R) -----> 5 = (20mA)(250ohm) , para un estado alto (1 logico) y para un estado bajo (0 logico)                1 = (4mA) (250ohm)

saludos


----------

